
Node.js from 2009 until 2016 - gabornagy
https://blog.risingstack.com/history-of-node-js/
======
EvanPlaice
Cool. I remember picking up node the first time during the "here be dragons"
phase. It's interesting to be able to look back and reflect on the short but
fast moving history.

I watched Ryan Dahl's first presentation and wow... He absolutely realized
Node's potential from the start. The YouTube comments are especially funny.

